# Rim brakes frames are mostly out - what to expect in case of warranty service?



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

The 2020 MY Emonda is now on trek website and all rim brake options are gone. Considering that, I guess we can say with almost complete certainty that there will be no 2020 Domane with rim brakes.

I could get a sweet deal on the 2019 Domane SL5, which is currently priced at 1000$ less than its disc equivalent (looks like they are clearing out the rim brake options). Thing is, I feel like if I ever have an issue with my frame in a few years, and either need a crash replacement or a warranty replacement, I'd have to acquire disc brakes, levers and wheels, as none of those would properly transfert to the new frame.

How does Trek usually handles situations like that? Do they stock "old" frames for this purpose? Or is the customer stuck with "upgrading" his repaired bike?

Envoyé de mon SM-A530W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## JBarney (Jul 29, 2017)

I've only had one frame warranty and it was on a 2 year old mountain bike. They did not have my frame anymore so they gave me a few options. Unfortionaly I had to go to a single chainring on my MTB and I had to pay for the parts to accomodate it.
So...it might be an expensive warranty clain if you had one as you would need wheels, brakes and shifters...
Hopefully I have no issues on my '17 SLR Domane! It rocks!


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Disc brakes are something the bike industry is pushing down our throats. They strike me as a solution to a problem that doesn't exist. I can see wanting them if you regularly go screaming down a mountain pass in the rain. I guess they make sense for someone wanting to use carbon clincher wheels -- although I can't come up with a good reason why that would be other than they look cool. There will always be rim brakes and standard wheels. They're not going away. If you're worried about buying a Trek bike and then being in the predicament of having to warranty the frame and there's not non-disc frames available, then don't buy a Trek bike. Frankly, the chances that you'll have to warranty a frame, and actually collect on it, are pretty darn close to zero. My guess is that this disc brake fad will come and go. In a few more years, when everyone has a bike with disc brakes, the industry will rediscover the "classic" look. Probably with some kind of miracle brake pads that stop better than disc brakes.


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

I doubt the industry will reverse this trend ever. I think companies like Trek have plans in place to deal with warranty issues for rim brake customers as well.


----------



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

202cycle said:


> I think companies like Trek have plans in place to deal with warranty issues for rim brake customers as well.


I doubt that. Once their inventory of rim brake frames is gone, it's like the OP said, they'll give you a new disc brake frame and you will have to pony up for new brakes, shifters, wheels, etc. Happened to me when I went through several frame breakages on my mountain bikes. Old parts didn't fit, had to buy new ones that did. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DinoMoss (Mar 17, 2019)

Agreed. The warranty is on the frame, the rest is on you. There is no chance Trek is keeping rim brake frames around for warranty. I am sure the rim brake version of the Emonda is more then adequate and a heck of a deal, but the reality is disk brakes are the future, and there is no stopping it.


----------



## rideit (Feb 8, 2005)

DinoMoss said:


> disk brakes are the future, and there is no stopping it.


I see what you did there


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I wish someone would make a nice, lightweight mechanical flat mount road disc caliper. Still would have to mess with wheels, but avoiding a shifter replacement would be nice, in the case of a switch.


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

Welp, I finally bought an Emonda ALR disc. Future-proof, light and stiff. The new Domane was released a few days later and frankly isn't my cup of tea. No more rim brakes option, as expected,which raised the price of the cheapest 105 build from 2800 cad to 3800 cad. 

Envoyé de mon SM-A530W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------

